# Octagon: The way to grow!



## TrinidadRasta (Apr 22, 2005)

Want to harvest a large amount of marijuana in a small space using minimal electricity? Try an octagon set-up. First, build or buy eight shelving units that will fit in your desired growing space. I built my shelving units with 5 shelves which hold two three gallon pots each. My unit holds 80 plants in a 10' x 10' area! Make sure you build the shelves wide enough to spot a tray underneath the two pots. Painting the shelves white with mold resistant paint is also key. Place the shelving units in octagon formation and hang a chain in the center of the octagon. To the chain, attach your lights. The larger the octagon unit and the larger the grow space you have, the more electricity you can run. Just make sure you have adequate ventilation, with intake blowing straight up the chain. If your lights are cool enough, you can squeeze the shelving units as close to the light source as possible. Be careful to check for burnage, if you see any signs, pull back shelves accordingly. Placing wheels on the bottom of shelving units is a convenient way to adjust them. The use of a watering wand is also key with this set-up due to the tight squeeze between the top of pots and the shelf above. One last tip, use a netted trellis to hold back the huge buds, or place eye hooks on the sides of each shelf and tie some hemp twine from eye hook to eye hook. My unit uses only 2600 watts and produces a good 3.5 pounds each harvest. 
Good luck!


----------



## Herbsparky (Apr 22, 2005)

I would love to see a pic of your setup TR. Sounds pretty well thought out and I'd like to see if it sparks any ideas for me.


----------



## Diseased Strain (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes please. Do share some pic's. I am interested in this type of grow.


----------



## Taniwha (Apr 22, 2005)

Ive seen something similar, except the room revolved around the light and the plants were horizontal. This a similar setup?


----------



## TrinidadRasta (Apr 26, 2005)

I will post some pictures soon.  Please let me know if you have any questions that I may be able to help with.  I really do believe that the octagon set-up is awesome and deserves consideration.  Pretty simple in design, the octagon forms its shape in 8 shelf units around the light chain- no hoods required!


----------



## TrinidadRasta (Apr 26, 2005)

No, not really.  In an octagon, the lights remain stationary.  Vertical on the chain (try three bulbs) preferrably 1000 watt (but 600 will be effective).  The shelving units are also upright which keeps the plants vertical.  Picture book shelves.  Peace and thanks for the inquiry.


----------

